

Can a Clay Institute question be shot in a few paragraphs? - petar
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/about-me/#comment-53210

======
lmm
Can a Clay Institute question be shot in a few paragraphs? Yes. As a trivial
example, "The Riemann Hypothesis is false because 0.50001 + 897894982...i is a
zero of the Riemann Zeta Function" would work.

Is this particular example any such thing? No, it's the nonsense that's all
too typical of philosophers.

